
A game-changing fill for the LHC - binarymax
http://user.web.cern.ch/user/news/2010/100924.html
======
futuremint
"Inverse nanobarns"? WTF? I've never heard of the unit "barn", but a nanobarn
just sounds like its about to spew out nanounicorns followed by
nanoblackholes.

But its cool to see their progress and how they're slowly ramping up the power
and beams to split instead of just going full throttle all at once.

~~~
tzs
The "barn" unit is quite useful in everyday life. For instance a barn
megaparsec is a convenient measure of volume of powdered sugar, since 1 barn
megaparsec of powdered sugar has 10 calories.

